# الكيمياء بلسان عربي



## ابو يوسف (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 


كلٌ منا يعلم الدور الكبير الذي لعبه العرب في الكيمياء في حقبة من الزمن مضت (وستعود بإذن الله) والذي كان يسمى عندهم علم الصنعة ،،، كنت أقرأ قبل يومين في كتاب 888 سؤال وجواب في الكيمياء للدكتور محمد نصار وهو من إصدار دار العلوم للنشر والتوزيع واستوقفتني المسميات العربية لبعض الأدوات والمواد الكيميائية التي كان يستخدمها العرب آنذاك فأحببت أن تشاركوني هذه المعرفة



 


 



ما هي البوتقة؟​ 
هي إناء من الصلصال المحروق ربما يكون مبطنا من الداخل بمادة تمنع التفاعل مع المحتويات وتستخدم للتسخين والصهر.​ 

ما هو الراط (المسبكة)؟​ 
هو إناء من حديد كان يفرغ فيه الجسد أو الكتلة المصهورة من الفضة أو الذهب أو غيرها وكانت كشق في قصبة.​ 
ما هي آلة (بوط بربوط) ؟​ 
هي آلة عربية قديمة تتكون من بوتقة مثقوبة من أسفلها توضع على فوهة بوتقة أخرى أكبر منها حجما ويحكم الوصل بينهما بطين ثم يصهر المعدن المراد تنقيته في البوتقة العليا حيث يبقى فيها الخبث في حين يسيل الصهير النقي من الثقوب السفلى إلى البوتقة الأكبر.​ 

ما هو الإنبيق؟​ 
هو جهاز كيميائي عربي قديم عبارة عن إناء من الفخار أو الزجاج يشبه أجهزة التقطير المستعملة حاليا توضع فيه المواد الخام وتسخن لتقطيرها تقطيرا جزئيا حيث يجمع الأبخرة المتصاعدة بالتبريد في إناء آخر يبرد بالطين.​ 

ما هي الجواهر في الكيمياء العربية القديمة؟​ 
الأجساد (المعادن) :وسميت كذلك لأنها تثبت على النار فلا تطير (غير متطايرة) مثل: الحديد والنحاس والرصاص والخارصين.​ 
الأرواح: المواد التي تتطاير بالتسخين وهي أربعة أنواع معروفة آنذاك الكبريت والزئبق والزرنيخ والنشادر.​ 

ما هي الزاجات؟​ 
هو اسم عربي يطلق على البلورات الملحية وهي أنواع مثل الزاج الأبيض وآخر فيه عروق خضر وصنف آخر يسمى الشب الخالص والشب العادي وهو الشب البوتاسي K2SO4.Al2(SO4)3.24H2O​ 

ما هي المرقشيتا الصفراء أو الذهبية؟​ 
هي الاسم العربي لسبيكة النحاس والخارصين التي تحوي 30 - 40 % خارصين وهي أكثر بريقا ومتانة من النحاس النقي وأسهل في التشكيل وتصنع منها أوراق رقيقة تستخدم بدلا من أوراق الذهب.​ 

ما هي المرقشيتا الفضية؟​ 
تشبه سبيكة الفضة الألمانية وتتكون من 5% نحاس و 30% خارصين و20% نيكل وتستخدم في تقليد الفضة وتبييض وطلاء الأدوات الكهربائية وفي عمل ملفات المقاومة الكهربائية.​ 

ما هو الزنجار؟​ 
هو مادة زرقاء اللون تتكون إذا تفاعلت الأدوات والأواني النحاسية مع الخل حيث يتكون خلات النحاس التي تفقد ثاني أكسيد الكربون لتتكون المادة الخضراء المسماة بالزنجار (كربونات النحاس الزرقاء المخضرة).​ 

ما هو حمض الأترج؟​ 
هو الاسم العربي القديم لحمض الستريك أو ما كانوا يسمونه (ماء الليمون).​ 

ما هو ماء الذهب؟​ 
هو مادة براقة تستعمل للكتابة بدلا من الذهب وتحضر من كبريتيد النحاس.​ 


ما هو الزاج الأزرق؟​ 
هو كبريتات النحاسيك الزرقاء CuSO4​ 

ما هو الزنجفر؟​ 
هو مادة كبريتيد الزئبق وكان يعتقد أنها تحول المعادن إلى ذهب ويسمى أيضا الحجر المكرم - حجر الفلاسفة - معدن الحكمة - الإمام - الكبريت الأحمر.​ 

ما هي النورة؟​ 
هي الجير الحي CaO أما الجير المطفي Ca(OH)2 فيسمى ماء النورة.​ 

ما هو روح الروح؟!​ 
هو الاسم العربي لحمض الخليك المركز.​ 

ما هو الطرطير؟​ 
هو الاسم العربي لما عرف لاحقا بحمض الطرطريك وهو حمض عضوي يوجد منفردا في التمر هندي وعصير العنب.​ 

ما هو حجر جهنم؟!​ 
هو مركب نترات الفضة AgNO3 وهو من اكتشاف جابر بن حيان.​ 

ما هو القلوي الطيّار؟​ 
هو غاز الأمونيا وقد حضره العرب وسموه أيضا بروح النشادر​ 

ما هو السيلقون؟​ 
هو مادة تستخدم لطلاء الأخشاب أو تبطينها قبل الدهان وقد عرفها العرب باسم الاسرنج وهو مركب أكسيد الرصاص الأحمر Pb3O4​ 


ما هي الأشابات؟​ 
هي السبائك كما عرفها الكيميائيون العرب وحضروها بإضافة كمية من معدن معين إلى مصهور معدن آخر تتكون فيما بينهما سبيكة (أشابة) لها خواص صناعية مختلفة عن كلا المعدنين من حيث الصلابة والقساوة وقابلية الطرق وغيرها.​ 


ما هو الكحول المطلق؟​ 
هو كحول خال من الماء تماما (100%) ويتم الحصول عليه من كحول 96% بغليه مع الجير لعدة ساعات تحت مكشف رادّ فنحصل على كحول 99.5% ثم يقطر الكحول فوق فلز الكالسيوم.​ 

ما هو الماء القوي؟​ 
هو حمض النيتريك HNO3 الذي حضره جابر بن حيان من تسخين وتقطير ملح البارود (نترات البوتاسيوم) مع الزاج الأخضر (كبريتات الحديدوز) فينتج حمض النيتريك وأسموه الماء القوي.​ 

ما هو زيت الزاج؟​ 
هو حمض الكبريتيك H2SO4 وأول من حضره هو جابر بن حيان بتقطير الشبه.​ 



ما هو النطرون؟​ 
هو الاسم العربي القديم لكربونات الصوديوم Na2CO3 وهي مادة تتكون طبيعيا من تفاعل كلوريد الصوديوم ببطء مع الحجر الجيري (كربونات الكالسيوم) الموجود على شواطيء وقيعان البحيرات الداخلية المغلقة والتي تزداد فيها نسبة كلوريد الصوديوم.
وشكرا​ 

​




​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على الموضوع وأود سؤالك عن كتاب 888 سؤال وجواب في الكيمياء هل توجد لديك نسخة ألكترونية منه مع التقدير .........


----------



## ابو يوسف (5 يوليو 2009)

للأسف هو كتاب كنت اشتريته من مكتبه من القاهره 
ولكن انا سوف اسعى للاقتناء به من خلال الانترنت


----------



## أم البراء (12 يوليو 2009)

معلومات قيمة جدا جزاك الله خيرا......


----------



## ابو يوسف (12 يوليو 2009)




----------



## majedlan (14 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.....
شكراً على الموضوع الثمين ; وأضيف:
  الكيمياء
هي التحريف الأخير الذي توقفت عنده الكلمة العربية السيما وهي ماأطلقه العرب على هذا العلم الجديد الذي ما هو إلا ضرب من السحر.

حيث أن: السيما=السيميا=الشيميا= الخيميا=........................=الكيميا 

 فقدت تناقلتها الألسن والحضارات لينتهي بها المطاف عند الكيمياء.


----------



## ابو يوسف (15 يوليو 2009)

majedlan قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.....
> شكراً على الموضوع الثمين ; وأضيف:
> الكيمياء
> هي التحريف الأخير الذي توقفت عنده الكلمة العربية السيما وهي ماأطلقه العرب على هذا العلم الجديد الذي ما هو إلا ضرب من السحر.
> ...


 






بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم
وشكرا على هذه المعلومه الجميله


----------



## majedlan (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته........
هل تعلم أن الغول هي التسمية العربية والأصل لكلمة الكحول. وهي قد أصابها ماأصاب غيرها من التسميات العربية الأصل.


----------



## ابو يوسف (19 يوليو 2009)




----------

